
Show HN: Nordgigs – Freelance Projects for Developers in the Nordics - ahmaman
https://nordgigs.com
======
ahmaman
Hello!

Today I am launching my new project Nordgigs.

Idea: A projects match-making service for freelance IT professionals in the
Nordics.

I would love to hear your feedback! If you are a freelancer, I hope you find
this helpful.

Its just a one person company so no big cooperates here! :)

P.S: This is intended for people who are living in the Nordic region (Finland,
Norway, Sweden, Denmark & Iceland)

